# Pressemeldung: Vorwürfe gegen die Maartje Theadora aufklären



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2012)

Pressemeldung

*Vorwürfe gegen die Maartje Theadora aufklären​*
*Behm: „Die nötigen Konsequenzen ziehen“​*
Zur Aufbringung der unter deutscher Flagge fahrenden Maartje Theadora durch die französischen Behörden wegen des Verdacht auf Verstoß gegen das EU-Fischereirecht erklärt Cornelia Behm, Fischereipolitikerin der Bundestagsfraktion von BÜNDNIS 90/DIE GRÜNEN:



„Der Fall des von französischen Behörden wegen des Verdacht auf Verstoß gegen das EU-Fischereirecht aufgebrachten Fischtrawlers Maartje Theadora muss dringend aufgeklärt werden und die nötigen Konsequenzen gezogen werden. Es kann nicht sein, dass sich Deutschland für mehr Nachhaltigkeit in der Fischereipolitik einsetzt, während unter deutscher Flagge fahrende Fischereischiffe massiv gegen die geltenden Regeln verstoßen. Das untergräbt die Glaubwürdigkeit der deutschen Fischereipolitik in der ganzen EU.



Wenn sich die Vorwürfe bestätigen, denen zufolge bei der Kontrolle der Maartje Theadora 2.000 von 3.980 Tonnen Fisch nicht den europäischen Vorschriften entsprachen, dann müssen die deutschen Behörden handeln und die vorgesehenen Sanktionen verhängen, um zu verhindern, dass sich diese Verstöße wiederholen.“


Jens Dörschel



Wiss. Mitarbeiter, Büro Cornelia Behm MdB,


----------



## HechtJogi (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Vorwürfe gegen die Maartje Theadora aufklären*

Link leider nicht funktionsfähig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Vorwürfe gegen die Maartje Theadora aufklären*

Ist, wie es die Jungs aus dem Grünen-Bürpo geschickt haben.
Da funzt der Link auch nicht mehr.

Ich nehm ihn raus, um Verwirrung zu vermeiden.
Danke fürs aufpassen!


----------



## LAC (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Vorwürfe gegen die Maartje Theadora aufklären*

Damit der leser sich mal ein etwas besseres bild machen kann, was da so alles abläuft bzw. abgelaufen ist auf den meeren u.a. bei der deutschen reederei. 
Hier ein link
http://www.greenpeace.de/themen/mee...ereimonster_beim_illegalen_fischfang_erwischt

Die maartje theodora, welches unter deutscher flagge fährt,  ist das größte europäische fischereischiff.


----------

